# Mexican Presbyterian Churches?



## blhowes (Apr 27, 2008)

Yesterday, I took a trip down and back to NJ to surprise my dad for his 83rd birthday. On the way back, I stopped at a rest area and there were some people around a table. On the sign in big letters was Juarez. I visited there once when I was in El Paso, so I was curious what it was about. There were some teens at the table selling hotdogs, coffee, donuts, etc. to raise money for their missions trip to Juarez in July. They were from a local PCA church. I know RC is big down there, I was just wondering how big the Presbyterian presence is down there? Just curious, when they evangelize, what churches the people would have to go to if they got converted.

Next time I make such a trip, I'll be sure the batteries in my mp3 transmitter aren't dead. I ended up listening to a nice classical station from Massachusetts into Connecticut. In Connecticut I listened to parts of two segments on a Christian radio station. 

On the first segment, I listened to a Pentacostal preacher for a while. I've only been exposed to Pentacostal preaching a couple of times. It may be anacdotal (sp?), but each time I heard that preaching there was a certain way that they did it. Its hard to describe, but they'd say a phrase or two, and when their breath runs out, then you'd hear them inhale, while still making a sound. I wondered if that method is something that's taught in school in a homoletics class, or if its something that's acquired by following another's example.

I listened to it for a while, then enjoyed silence for a spell. I tuned in for the second segment, and missed what lead up to what I heard, but apparently these two folks had been in touch with some good angels, who described for them the hierarchy structure of the demon world. They described the structure, with different demons being in charge of different vices, crimes, etc. I was relieved though, when they started talking about man's free will and how the demons respect man's free will, and only come in upon invitation. I listened to a few minutes more, and I can honestly say I've never heard so much focus on free will in any sermon I've heard.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 27, 2008)

There are at least two Presbyterian denominations in Mexico. There is the National Presbyterian Church, and the Conservative Presbyterian Church. The National Presbyterian Church has had some relation with the PCA, but they have also had some significant struggles with liberalism. The Conservative Presbyterian Church, from the adherents I have met, seems to be Presbyterian only in procedure, not in doctrine (though that could have been a peculiarity of the congregation they were from, and not a characteristic of the whole denomination). I don't have a lot of personal acquaintance with them, but I think the church service I probably enjoyed most in the whole of my life was at a National Presbyterian Church (Berith) in Mexico City (Coyoacan). The pastor is Gerald Nyndhuis (I am not sure of the spelling), and he preached a very interesting message from Acts 28. They sang some great hymns I had never heard before, and only the pastor and one ruling elder spoke with me and my friends as we were going out (and I had a particular question to ask him).


----------



## blhowes (Apr 27, 2008)

py3ak said:


> There are at least two Presbyterian denominations in Mexico. There is the National Presbyterian Church, and the Conservative Presbyterian Church. The National Presbyterian Church has had some relation with the PCA, but they have also had some significant struggles with liberalism. The Conservative Presbyterian Church, from the adherents I have met, seems to be Presbyterian only in procedure, not in doctrine (though that could have been a peculiarity of the congregation they were from, and not a characteristic of the whole denomination). I don't have a lot of personal acquaintance with them, but I think the church service I probably enjoyed most in the whole of my life was at a National Presbyterian Church (Berith) in Mexico City (Coyoacan). The pastor is Gerald Nyndhuis (I am not sure of the spelling), and he preached a very interesting message from Acts 28. They sang some great hymns I had never heard before, and only the pastor and one ruling elder spoke with me and my friends as we were going out (and I had a particular question to ask him).


That's good to hear. 

I thought it was neat the youth at the table were from a PCA church (for some reason, I usually (wrongly) assume baptist in connection with missions). Amen.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 27, 2008)

py3ak said:


> There are at least two Presbyterian denominations in Mexico. There is the National Presbyterian Church, and the Conservative Presbyterian Church. The National Presbyterian Church has had some relation with the PCA, but they have also had some significant struggles with liberalism. The Conservative Presbyterian Church, from the adherents I have met, seems to be Presbyterian only in procedure, not in doctrine (though that could have been a peculiarity of the congregation they were from, and not a characteristic of the whole denomination). I don't have a lot of personal acquaintance with them, but I think the church service I probably enjoyed most in the whole of my life was at a National Presbyterian Church (Berith) in Mexico City (Coyoacan). The pastor is Gerald Nyndhuis (I am not sure of the spelling), and he preached a very interesting message from Acts 28. They sang some great hymns I had never heard before, and only the pastor and one ruling elder spoke with me and my friends as we were going out (and I had a particular question to ask him).



Did you know about David Crum's work as an Evangelist from the SoCal OPC? He's been helping establish a Presbyterian Church in Mexico in Tijuana. I don't know if it's one of the above that you mentioned that he works with.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 27, 2008)

blhowes said:


> That's good to hear.
> 
> I thought it was neat the youth at the table were from a PCA church (for some reason, I usually (wrongly) assume baptist in connection with missions). Amen.



Several of the youth, one of the ruling elders, and some others from our church are going to Juarez, Mexico this summer for a week or so on a "short-term Missions Trip."


----------



## py3ak (Apr 27, 2008)

No, I didn't know about David Crum's work. I've never been up to that part of Mexico. I really don't know much about anything that's not in a straight line from the Texas border down to Mexico City.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blhowes (Apr 27, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> Several of the youth, one of the ruling elders, and some others from our church are going to Juarez, Mexico this summer for a week or so on a "short-term Missions Trip."


Really? Probably not, but I wonder if that might have been them out there. If I remember correctly, it was at a service stop on Route 84, NE of Hartford, not too far from Coventry, CT.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 28, 2008)

The ARP has a Synod of Mexico with aprox 5,000 members. Sorry I do not have a list of locations.


----------



## ServantOfKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Our church partners with Jesus Presbyterian Church in Progreso, Mexico. I don't know what their denomination is, but their pastor went to RTS. His name is David Correa. Our church goes there yearly (I've never been personally), and then JPC just did their own mission project to Chiapas back in March I believe. They are a precious body of believers and we share congregational prayer requests with them from time to time. One of their prayer requests has been for stronger male leadership.


----------



## BJClark (Apr 28, 2008)

Don't know about Juarez; but there is this..


RTS News


byFaith Magazine - PCA News - MTW-RTS/Charlotte Partnership Expands Theological Training in Mexico


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 28, 2008)

blhowes said:


> Presbyterian Deacon said:
> 
> 
> > Several of the youth, one of the ruling elders, and some others from our church are going to Juarez, Mexico this summer for a week or so on a "short-term Missions Trip."
> ...



I am pretty sure it was the group from my church. I know they were doing the rest stop this past Saturday, as one of their many fund raisers. Their trip is usually in July, and I think it's the third week of July this year.

When driving through this area, good Christian radio stations are hard to find, but one is at 104.9FM WIHS, and one is 1170AM WCTF.


----------



## blhowes (Apr 28, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> I am pretty sure it was the group from my church. I know they were doing the rest stop this past Saturday, as one of their many fund raisers. Their trip is usually in July, and I think it's the third week of July this year.


Cool, small world. 


Presbyterian Deacon said:


> When driving through this area, good Christian radio stations are hard to find, but one is at 104.9FM WIHS, and one is 1170AM WCTF.


Thanks. I'll keep that in mind next time I pass by that way. 

And now that I know you're so close to Route 84, maybe next time I can drop by for a quick visit to say hi and shoot the breeze over a cup of coffee or something.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 28, 2008)

blhowes said:


> Presbyterian Deacon said:
> 
> 
> > I am pretty sure it was the group from my church. I know they were doing the rest stop this past Saturday, as one of their many fund raisers. Their trip is usually in July, and I think it's the third week of July this year.
> ...




That would be great. Next time you're planning to come this way, be sure to let me know.


----------



## blhowes (Apr 28, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> That would be great. Next time you're planning to come this way, be sure to let me know.


----------

